# Piano Trios



## Victor (Nov 27, 2010)

Are there any new piano trios (piano, violin and cello) out there, being written today? I'd be interested in listening to them, but please, no atonal, discordant, quarter-tone or serial works!

I've tried my amateur hand at writing such a work Piano Trio in D, and I deliberately intended this to be a piece in the classical style, with perhaps a little of the romantic in the 2nd movement. I'm keen to compare my efforts with other contemporary works, so I can learn from them.

On a somewhat different vein, I've got a tune identification web-site that I'm working on called Best Classical Tunes - Tune Look-up. Is this of any use to music-lovers? Any feedback would be welcome.

In it, I refer to some of Schubert's lovely piano trios, together with Scorch scores for them. Who else loves Schubert's piano trios, and who else plays them in amateur chamber groups?


----------



## Victor (Nov 27, 2010)

*Piano Trio in D, by Victor Gomersall*

ADDENDUM: I've attached mp3 recordings for three of the 4 movements to this post, namely movements 2, 3 and 4.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*Joachim Raff (1822-1882)*

I received this in today's mail, you can hear these on Youtube.










Great recording by the oddly named, but very talented European (German/Italian) group TRIO OPUS 8. Give a listen here:






view/listen in frame function isn't working.sorry.


----------

